# 2012 1.8 Thermostat Housing



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jetmech said:


> Hello all, I'm not a Cruze owner, but I do own a Silverado. I'm working on a friends car and need a little help. I removed the thermostat housing today, and the small diameter hose/pipe that attaches to the top of the housing broke. The pipe in question has a plastic fitting and runs to the back of the engine then turns 90 degrees and runs to the passenger side of the car. I believe it might be Throttle Body Inlet heater hose. Can anyone verify this for me? I appreciate any help you can give.


Photo"s?

Not sure if any of these will help (you being a 1.8er), but they are the better threads on coolant related issues in no particular order:

*Antifreeze Smell Thread*


Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary


2012 Cruze - Coolant sensor installation?


New Thermostat Failing or Sensor or Other?


Mysterious coolant loss


----------

